# Beethoven Violin Concerto



## fuwen

Hi! My experience with Beethoven Violin Concerto, probably one of the greatest .....

http://www.fuwen.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=49


----------



## fuwen

My latest addition to my Beethoven violin concerto by Janine Jansen

http://www.fuwen.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=99&Itemid=184


----------



## ElgarJim

Yes it's the best! 
http://orchestralmusician.blogspot.com/


----------



## fuwen

update the link ...

http://fuwen.net/index.php/home/cla...ncerto/17-the-great-beethoven-violin-concerto


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.talkclassical.com/12999...erto.html?highlight=Beethoven+Violin+Concerto

https://www.talkclassical.com/12999...erto.html?highlight=Beethoven+Violin+Concerto

Related topics :tiphat:


----------



## fuwen

The few I recommened in my article not bad.

Think Mutter version can consider a very good one.


----------



## fuwen

And some discussions on the candeza

http://fuwen.net/index.php/home/classical-music/beethoven-s-cadenza


----------

